# Grassy



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

The proc for this year states that Grassy is closed to fishing, anyone know why?

Just curious about it. Grassy is a nice place to take a break from the heat at joe's valley during the afternoon, fun for the kids to cath some tiger trout. 

Anyways, just curious!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The proc is talking about Grassy Trail reservoir, not Grassy. Grassy Trail is out by Sunnyside and East Carbon, Grassy Lake is the one above Joe's. *You're good to go.* The only problem you might run into would be a possible snow drift blocking the road while you're going up the hill after turning off from 29. I would suspect it's gone by now though.

I don't know why Grassy Trail is always closed to fishing though...I've noticed that the past few years, I think.


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

Ah cool! thanks for setting me straight on that! I'm pretty new to the area fishing wise..I've got some catching on to do.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

You ever catch anything bigger than 9 inches out of there?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep.

Usually not by too much, but the rainbows get around 15" or more, if they survive the powerbait gauntlet once the road is clear and the lake is stocked.

Try around the steep side where the water is deeper. An olive woolybugger worked well for me last year, as did a copper john and an ice cream cone chironomid pattern. I even caught the first couple of fish on my fly rod there.

Blue Foxes and Jake's lures also worked well at Grassy.


----------

